# California Breeder?



## Brain (Jul 15, 2007)

I have had no such luck on google in finding a breeder near the bay area and I was wondering if anyone on here might know of any?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.ratster.com/breederlinks.html

this is probably your best bet also are you interested in adopting? I know that Rattie Ratz (i volunteer for them) has alot of available ratties int he bay area!


----------

